# New to this stuff!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I want a pedal but I am new to all this stuff. You all know that I love AC/DC, EVH, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden. It's all rock n' roll to me! If you have to pick one pedal to accommodate the above bands kind of music, what would it be? I was thinking of getting an EVH phaser 90 pedal. Suggestions for this pedal tard?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

MXR makes a good phaser, I have the block Phase 90 with some simple mods to clean it up a bit.

You might want to look at a MIAB (Marshall in a box).
There are tons of them out there, some may be amp dependant though, some pedals are.
They will work well with one amp, but not another.

If you can get to a music store with a selection of pedals and your specific amp, would be ideal.

With an O/D in front of your distortion, you can also get it into a higher/thicker gain stage too.
A Tube Screamer can pair up nicely with a lot of pedals.

What amp are you using?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you rely on your amp to do?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would consider a used Nova System that usually can be found for $300 or less. There's lots of youtube videos. I like peter thorn's dirt sound here. 

[video=youtube;lkoB0MwRMQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkoB0MwRMQo[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good suggestion, which makes me think that even a Line 6 M5, M9 may be a good starting point.

The M5 can be had used (they don't make them anymore) for $150 and under.
They may give you an idea in which way to head, when looking for specific pedals.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a zvex box of rock pedal that I take anywhere that I can't take my amp. It will conjure sounds in vein of most of those artists placed in front of any amp.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Good suggestion, which makes me think that even a Line 6 M5, M9 may be a good starting point.
> 
> The M5 can be had used (they don't make them anymore) for $150 and under.
> They may give you an idea in which way to head, when looking for specific pedals.


A multi-pedal is a good suggestion I think. Buying and selling pedals can be a lot of fun and a great learning experience, but also very expensive. It's hard to pick and choose a direction you want to take your sound in without having a starting point though. A multi FX system might narrow things down a bit without spending a lot of dough.

One of my first amps when I started on electric was a Spider IV. It was a whole lotta fun but it ultimately saved me money by letting me find out in one shot that I am not really a pedal FX kind of player. I have a few basics but they are all I want or need.

I also had a Pocket POD that came with software that let me experiment on my computer with different pedals, chain orders and parameters which was a pretty great learning tool.

For now I play pretty clean. Later may change that.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> What do you rely on your amp to do?


This is key. I would also suggest a multifx unit. I have the zoom g3x and think its great. I like the layout much more than the line6 units. The effects are operated as if they were individual pedals. And you get 6 at a time! You may find that the dirt sounds are not up your alley, but there are so many options there to try that you'll know which to pedals to buy later if you want to. And you'll likely keep the zoom for all your modulation needs, phaser, wah, vibe as well. Plus silence practice, looper, drum machine. It is also an audio interface. And it's very cheap used!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a shitty Marshall DFX50! It's okay but it's a transistor amplifier. It's a one trick pony. I hate it I have to make do with it for now but I want to make it sound like it really has some balls(sorry for the reference but I really needed to get my point across). I would like some distortion but quality distortion if you know what I mean. I do love delay. Reverb and the other stuff I could care less about. That's what really matters to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Amp distortion is usually king, and its mostly the $150+ dirt pedals that sound best.

Get a better amp. And theeen worry about pedals (imo).

The bands you listed use some reverb (on your amp) and some slight delay on leads.

The MG can sound decent/useable, just keep the gain low.

All in all, you dont really need pedals for what you listed, just a decent amp.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Amp distortion is usually king, and its mostly the $150+ dirt pedals that sound best.
> 
> Get a better amp. And theeen worry about pedals (imo).
> 
> ...


BTW I usually have he gain at 10 or 11 no more than that! 

Okay then! I was thinking about getting a Orange Terror or a Vox AC(can't remember the rest) both tube amps. Maybe I should go more hi end like Egnater Rebel. I really do love those amps! I would like the 20 because I think the Rebel 30 is overkill! I love Orange amps cuz they really kick some ass, serious ass. We have some 
really nice Orange amps at practice and they sound just effing wicked!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A lot of it depends on whether you're mostly playing at home or how much you'd be playing with others and in what context.
Upgrading an amp is a good idea in many cases--although weigh the cost with what you're going to do with it & what you have to spend.
A multi effects pedal can be a good way to explore the different types of effects--although some won't have the same amount of control over the sound as a decent pedal will.
And individual pedals may offer more options in pedal order as well (depending on the multi effect device)

The important thing here is that this means a trip to a music store to try all of these options out!

If you like the amp distortion a distortion or OD or fuzz pedal may still provide some other sound options.
I own (& use) 4 distortion pedals and can use more than one--either in combination or individually (although all4 doesn't work so well, but 2 or 3 can)
That way I don't always have to sue the same distortion sound--which is one reason that even with good amp distortion a pedal can still be a good idea--variety.
(the 4 I have are a Boss DS-1 (unmodded, and I love it that way), Boss DF-2, a DOD FX-53 & an Empress Distortion.)
But there are many others out there--and no one of them is going to please everybody-so another excuse to experiment--and don't be afraid of used ones either (For example if you wanted to try the DF-2 or FX-53, you'd need to try a used one--they don't make either anymore)

My recommendation of the 4 I have is the Empress, it's the most versatile and I can get it to sound like the sounds I like on the DS-1 & DF-2 plus a bunch of others.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you have to define your search a bit.

Are you looking for a different tone, or more than one tone that you can switch to (the cake)? Or are you looking for modulation effects, like phasers, flangers, delays, weird noise makers, etc (the icing on the cake)? 

For the former, I think you want to start with a good platform. A good amp that gives you your base tone or tones. And then add overdrive, distortion or fuzz pedals to change that tone (usually towards more aggression because, well, you can't go the other way and clean a sound up) via footswitches. There are a couple OD pedals considered standards or must-haves, such as the venerable Tube Screamer. Many people (me included) believe that multi-fx units don't do this kind of thing as well as good analog pedals do.

For the modulation stuff, you can spend $1000 and barely scratch the surface in what can be done. A decent multi-fx unit is brilliant here. An M9 will give you hundreds, nay thousands of hours of fun, linking mod effects together and adjusting them. Amazing band for the buck (I have an M5, but its only 1 effect at a time - but still cool for all the effects it can represent). There's lots of good multi-fx units for a couple hundred bucks. Then once you get a feel for modulation, you will know what you like the most and can start spending big bucks for a fancy shmancy delay or phaser/flanger/lasergun. 

Anyways, you got lots of catching up to do. Get shopping. And have fun.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

First of all, if you KNOW amps, buy used, if not bite the bullet and buy new. Don't be in a hurry either way. Chances are, you and that amp are going to be together a while. Oh and there's VERY LITTLE volume difference between 20w tube and 30w tube. My advice...buy used 40W +. Higher wattage amps just aren't hip right now and offer the most value for your dollar. If memory serves me correctly, it takes in the neighborhood of TEN times the wattage to double the perceived volume. I use my 60w tube amp at home (at 2 on the dial) and my 22W (at just under 3 on the dial) all the time for practice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You say you have a Marshall DFX50 - Is that the same as the 'MG' DFX50? I figured I'd check out to see what you're working with, and it looks like everything you need is there. Check out the attached video - closer to the end.

The guy's Van Halen tone is bad due to poor effort, but I'm sure you can conjure something with a bit of tweaking. It's going to be a combination of delay, reverb, phaser and rich overdrive for some Halenesque sound.

I recently bought a Roland GX40 to tie me over until my new amp arrives, so I know that it's possible to dig out good tone from these digital beasts.

If you're looking for "better", you'll have to start with a good amp like the others have said. I would start with a good amp and a multi effects unit to tie you over until you can purchase each pedal you want in your arsenal. 

I personally feel that *a little* reverb is essential for metal tones, so don't underestimate it. Reverb with delay is almost always on for me.

If you're having trouble dialling in a "halen tone", I can try showing you with my new amp. If I can do it with that thing, you can certainly do it with yours (your distortion sound much richer). I'll just have to PM Jock and figure out how to get the trem arm going on that tele 


[video=youtube;casldInpKwk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=casldInpKwk[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I find the signal too dry without a touch of reverb.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It is an MG DFX50! I am actually thinking of getting the Orange terror head and a cabinet but first I have to see how much L & M will give me for a trade in or I will check out Kijiji. I love the sound of an Orange. When I practice with the band downtown they have an Orange and I can't remember what model it was but it was love at first listen. One of my band mates thought it might be worth $2500 or so. What a kick ass amp though! I loved it. I had another practice sessions with a Marshall and it was definitely not even close to the Orange

This is going to be one of the unfortunate dilemmas. Hubby got duped into buying it at L & M for me for Christmas ! Hubby knows jack shit about guitar stuff. I know the salesperson sensed this! The salesperson asked what kind of music "he" liked and not me, the person who would be using it. My hubby said Pink Floyd and you guessed it!! He bought it as soon as the salesmen broke into Money. My husband says to me, "this will be the only amp you will need for the rest of your life"! And this coming from a person that knows 0, ziltch about amps and such. What a sucker but his heart was in the right place! 

It's going to be a struggle to get rid of the MG but I am up for the challenge because this amp really does suck. I am going to get a second job and just bank every cent I get until I can afford the amp, cabinet and new Parker that I want because winning the lottery is happening so far!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If i was new to this pedal stuff, my head would start to hurt by this point in the thread. If you have an interest in the Orange Terror series of amps, go on line and check out them out:

https://www.orangeamps.com/products/guitar-amp-heads/tiny-terror-series/

Then go to the L&M in your neighbourhood, just west of Pickering Village on Kingston Road and try one out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was also looking to this Vox!










- - - Updated - - -

It's an AC15C1 15W 1X1


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the exact amp I have. I don't know if it's different then the video with Jamie Humphries from Lick Library.
[video=youtube;uPn3uCZQrK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPn3uCZQrK8[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If you're going to spend upwards of $300 then check out the Fender Mustang 3 and thank me later  You'll need to get into the deep editing on your computer but it's really easy and worth it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Also remember that good tube amps generally weigh a LOT. Size and how much work it is to carry is also is a consideration. Think about carrying it for a block and then up a couple of flights of stairs, down a narrow corridor and up onto the stage. Unless you have a road crew, in which case, nevermind.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Long story short!! I went to L & M today to check out some amps! I took my Parker with me. I tried a few but the absolute hands down winner was the Vox AC15C. It was ballsy and to get the amount of distortion I like, I didn't have to have it turned up very far. It's go the top boost channel as well as a clean. I turned it up to about 10. The clean channel was really bright and crisp. It's a combo so I don't need to get a separate cabinet.


They will only give me $160 for my Marshall. It is what it is! I thought I might get a bit more. It's in immaculate shape. So with the trade in and everything . It will cost me roughly $660 with tax! I don't think I need anything more than this!

I am going to go try out the Dark Terror! I didn't have time to check that and the Tiny Terror! I told the salesperson what kind of music I play and liked and he said that the Dark Terror should fit the bill. It has some musicians name associated with it. Can't remember though. The salesperson said to buy the amp first, pedals later. He was really knowledgeable and not pushy.

I finally figured out my Zoom H2n field recorder. It has the sound of a transistor radio though. I thought I was doing something wrong but it turns out I did everything right. For almost $200 it's a piece of crap. I should of done more homework on this before I made the purchase. I could of used those gift cards towards the amp instead. Lesson learned!

I need about $4000 for everything I want NOT need! The lottery sucks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Also remember that good tube amps generally weigh a LOT. Size and how much work it is to carry is also is a consideration. Think about carrying it for a block and then up a couple of flights of stairs, down a narrow corridor and up onto the stage. Unless you have a road crew, in which case, never mind.


Vox AC15C specs:



Dimensions (W x D x H): 602 x 265 x 456 mm / 23.70 x 10.43 x 17.95 inches
Weight: 22 kg / *48.50 lbs.*
Output Power: 15 Watts RMS into 16 Ohms
Speaker: 1 x 12" 16 ohm *Celestion G12M Greenback or Alnico Blue Speaker*
Inputs: Normal input jack, Top Boost input jack, Footswitch jack
Outputs: External loudspeaker jack, Extension loudspeaker jack
Options: VFS2A Footswitch

Did you try to lift/move it?....j/k

Do you get to choose the speaker?

Good Luck with finding the amp you like! (meant sincerely)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of these may be handy, I could've used one last summer...

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/folding-dolly-and-hand-truck-0600522p.html#.VRDjwI7F_WU

Glad that you found something you liked!

The hubby is Ok with you trading in the amp?
Years ago, a girlfriend bought me an amp for Xmas, but she knew exactly what I wanted.
A gift card may have been a better choice, his heart was in the right place. 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

Lola said:


> I need about $4000 for everything I want NOT need! The lottery sucks!


well, if you have an acoustic, it's the season to start busking. lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> The hubby is Ok with you trading in the amp?
> 
> )


I don't really know and I imagine not! I haven't even told him yet! He has to understand that I have simply outgrown this amp. This is great for a fly by nighter or a beginner and then some. I am on to bigger and better things. He needs to realize this and accommodate my needs. I am doing this come hell or high water. I don't really care what he thinks. Don't box me in! lol He will probably be pissed. After all, this amp was supposed to last me for the rest of my guitar playing days! Ya, right!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola; After all said:


> I'm sure every electric guitar player has said that exact thing at least once, maybe 25 times.
> 
> The great thing about a L&M purchase is their return policy - 30 days if the item is still in new condition. Lola, be careful lugging that piece of furniture around - no scuffs, no rips.
> I've always found that the amp behaved differently once it was in a band environment compared to the store or even at home.
> ...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with an AC15. A classic amp that does what it does brilliantly. If you like the sound and can carry it (that is not an unacceptable weight, IMO), you will get years of use out of that. And it will retain its value better than many others, because of its history. In fact, if you're not in a hurry, you could probably find one used for $150 less, giving up the warranty but getting to keep the Marshall (neither of which you may want). 

If you're thinking lunchbox heads, I would also consider the NightTrain. I A/B'd it with the TT when I bought mine, and there was no comparison. The TT was one trick pony compared to the NT (with a full tone stack and the 'thick' switch). Just my 2 bits. I'd also consider one of the Kingsley lunchboxes, although more $$$, they're a step above the aforementioned products.




greco said:


> Vox AC15C specs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not for the same price. I think the blue is $150 upcharge (and worth it, IMO). The amp name might also change to an AC15CX or something like that?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I had a similar situation recently with trading an acoustic the wife bought me for an electric. I talked to her about it first and explained to her that I appreciated her getting me something I THOUGHT I wanted, but I just wasn't using it and wanted to trade it for something I WOULD use. She was quite understanding, and said that she "gets" the fact that sometimes you want something and it doesn't turn out to be the right fit for you. I'm sure, when your husband bought you the amp, his intention was to get you something that you would love. Sometimes that just doesn't work out though. Just talk to him about it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Seems like you have it narrowed down to a few good choices. Can't go wrong with an AC15. If you haven't yet give the Hughes & Kettner Tubmeister 36 a try. I love mine and play everything from the Monkees to Judas Priest on it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

I second Hamstrung's suggestion. I jammed with the man 
a few times and his Hughes & Kettner sounds awesome.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Just throwing in a word of caution here. Lola if you want to play hard rock in a band context, 15 watts may not cut it. Ive no experience with the Vox amp, but 15 watts seems too little for your needs. You may have problems being heard or you may run out of headroom real fast (if it matters to you). Then again I once played in a band where the other guitarist had a blues junior (20watts) and it was fine, although i found his tone quite shrill since he had to constantly point his amp at our ears So who knows? Do you want to rehearse and play live with this amp? Or is it just for the house?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Live is a different beast. 

Re: vox vs orange, two very different amps aside from being british. 

The AC15, consider (later?) Finding a good dirt pedal to pull more of a "modded marshall" (evh) sound out of it.

You will get more selling your mg outright, but probably not by a lot.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You might also consider the AC30 if you like the Vox sound. Heavy...yeah, but the 2 (10s or 12s, I can't recall) along with the actual physical size of the cabinet make a huge difference in the fullness of the sound. It'll be more than loud enough for a band situation. I see them used from time to time in the $800-$900 range.


----------

